# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Ç'mendoni për meshkujt?

## Estella

Boten e femres e kemi diskutuar aq shume sa u lodhem. Po sikur te diskutonim boten e meshkujve?
ne temen ku flitet per femrat shuem femra kane dhene mendime te ndryshme per meshkujt a do te jepnin meshkujt te njjtat mendime per veten e tyre?

Burrat besojnë se bota është krijuar vetëm për ta. 

Burrat pretendojnë se çdo gjë e dinë më mirë se gratë, madje dhe ushqimin e fëmijëve dhe larjen e të lintave. 

Meshkujt kujtojne se duhani i ben burra.

----------


## Estella

Burrë i mirë në sofër të huaj mos u bën

Burri lidhet për fjalet, kau për brinjtë

Burri me dy gra, këmishën pa la

Burri në shtëpi, si kërcu i zi

Burri një herë ka lindur, një herë edhe do të vdesë

Burri për gruan është si çatia për shtëpinë

Burri s'matet me pëllëmbë por me zemër

Burri të mbytë ose ta falë, i ligu as të mytë as ta falë

----------


## Seminarist

Une kam lindur te jem mbret

po deshe eja edhe ti

tek vashat e bukura, sherbetoret

i japin ketij mishi dashuri.

Keshtu e kalerova dashurine

e ti pas meje si nje petk

qe do ish vec nje leckurine

kur un' mbreti prej shpatllash te heq!


Kaq per sot, neser me me proze...

----------


## Estella

meshkujt jane po aq egoiste sa jane femrat po aq edhe kurioze.

----------


## erushi_4ever

Me zor po pres te degjoj nga gocat tani ca do thone. Yyyyy ca qejfi per zotin. Vetem mos filloni me filozofira etj etj. Thojini gjerat troc, shkurt dhe qarte. Ju falenderoj  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Mina

... eshte ajo krijese e forte qe para cdo femre venitet. Mashkulli eshte posesiv dhe partneren e konsideron si prone nderkohe qe vete mund te behet pronar i shume te tjerave. Mashkulli i jep vetes te drejten ekskluzive per te qene i lire.

----------


## KACAKU

Mashkulli eshte ai qe mbjell faren e jetes,eshte qenia superiore njerezore e mbeshtjelle me force,mendje,karakter e personalitet.
Mashkulli eshte dominanti i shoqerise,eshte ai qe ka cdo te drejte ne kete bote.
Nje cift i martuar gjithmone enderron te sjelli ne jete nje mashkull.
Po te flas per mashkullin do te me duhej shume,ndoshta,pas disa mendimeve...
E se fundi,per nder te mashkullit,eshte krijuar nje krijese e bukur dhe delikate,qe polteson disa nevoja dhe detyra,qe mashkulli nuk i ben dot vete,pra u krijua femra...

----------


## Ada

Mashkulli eshte aq i rendesishem sa c eshte dhe femra!!
Nuk ka eksistence pa mashkull dhe ashtu dhe pa femren sepse mashkulli mund te hedhi faren por femra duhet ta barte :buzeqeshje: ...

Mashkulli sot eshte bere me sensibel dhe duket i forte por ne realitet nje mashkull eshte me i dobet sesa nje femer persa i perket karakterit!

SHAKA:..    ne kete bote ka me shume gra te veja sesa meshkuj sepse grat fillojn jeten e dyte pas vdekjes se bashkeshortit kurse meshkujt pa grate nuk rrine dot durojne 1 deri 5 vjet por ikin dhe ata sepse dhimbja dhe boshlleku qe femra le eshte e madhe!

Ne krah te nje mashkulli me karriere dhe te forte qendron gjithmone nje grua e zgjuar dhe e forte!¨
MASHKULL + FEMER = 1

----------


## KACAKU

Ada,fara sot mbillet edhe ne fusha laboratorike,pra sic e shef ngelet vetem mashkulli elementi kryesor.
Persa i perket shkalles se superioritetit:
Nje mashkull ne nje vit,ka te drejten e krijimit te shume jeteve,kurse femra vetem te nje jete.

----------


## Mina

Me vjen keq qe nenvleftesohet roli i femres. Mashkulli mund te dhuroje faren e tij ne shume laboratore por ate qe i transmeton nena femijes ne bark nuk mund t`ia transmetoje mitra mekanike kurrsesi. Kushdo nga ne kur gjendet keq leshon te vetmen pasthirrme "oh nene"!

----------


## irida

hey Kacak,
Kthehemi ne klasen e biologjise se vitit te trete njecik..
blah blah....qe te krijohet embrioni duhet spermatozoidi (gamet mashkullor) dhe veza (gameti femeror)......qe dmth se ti hidhe faren po po nuk u bashkua me ate faren tjeter zorr se shkenca do beje ndonjehere kalamaj gjysmak me gjysem numer kromozomesh.....(now i got bored of biology)
pafshim dhe gjith te mirat......peace

----------


## Eda H

Pershendetje, po ti me ato shprejet i ke ngritur burat mi ke treguar se sa te rendesishem qe jan e qe femrat jan hic gje pa burat, e burrat mund te bejen pa femrat...... e ke thare e ke then me bukur boten e burrave se sa nje burre... :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:  e po kush i njhe burrat me mire se grate :konfuz:  Burri lidhet për fjalet, kau për brinjtë Burri të mbytë ose ta falë, i ligu as të mytë as ta falë burrat nuk na kenkan te ligj por te fjales e te nderitBurri për gruan është si çatia për shtëpinë dale dale se paska me shume vlera qenka shtylle e shtepis pa te nuk u maka shtepia......... burri paska gjithe keto cilesira...... Burri një herë ka lindur, një herë edhe do të vdesë oh oh oh burri qenka shume i radh nje here na linka e nje her vdes qenka si dita me naten me femrat...... qenkan dy pole te kunderta.....

----------


## Eda H

Ai që s'punon si burrë, rrin e qan si grua. prap si prapi nga do qe te rotullohesh e ta sjellesh muabetin ka nje ndarje te madhe midis femer e mashkull zakonisht f ne alfabet eshte me perpara se m po ne ralitet ketu m eshte shume me larte sesa f.... :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:  po shyqyre qe jan femrat qe po lavderojen meshkujt se nuk ka kuptim te lavderoi njeri veten e vet e sidmos burri..... thone burre e grua mish e thua....... po se kush eshte thoi e kush eshte mishi zoti e di...... :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## oktapodi

nje pershendetje per burrat,
pika qe si bie se nga grate rrojne.-vatalosss

----------


## Pelasgian

Eshte e vertete se ne fizike mashkujte jane me te forte se femrat. 

Por ne mbrendesi femrat jane po aqe me te forta se meshkujte.

----------


## Eda H

pershendetje, me qense me vjen keq per qyqarkat femrat po te ndimoj nje cik......



******Te jesh femer eshte fatkeqesia shume e madhe se tere jeten tende ke te besh kryesisht me burrat.******** 

kjo eshte nje dhurat per Estellen kryetaren e femrave....????  :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:   qe lufton per te drejtat e barazin e tyre.... se na kush e duan femrat barazin  e drejtesin.... le te filojen nga vetja.....

----------


## Resto

nje fut doren ne xhep ne shumicen e rasteve te mos them ne te gjitha.
eshte me kerkues.
i do gjerat te shpejta.
dinamik .
agresiv .
tolerant.nuk i pelqen shakate  teperta bie shpjet brenda pa e kuptuar po del aq shpejt.nerikoset shpejt,po te gjoitha keto jane te evitueshme ne nje dashuri te qendrueshme,
per mendimin tim eshte ta kuptosh njeri-tjetrin ,te tjerat regullohen ,prap cunat i keni te mire mos u qani,
se te shofesh keta amrikanet jane qulla fare cuna mami ,i kap e dashura prej hundesh hahaah ,kurse cunat shqiptar jane me kerkues ndaj te bukures ndjenjes pasionit harmonise etj .ju pershendes te gjitheve shnet ne vecanti estellen  :xhoker:

----------


## ari32

per mendimin tim ne rradhe te pare jane njerez si gruaja dhe burri,besoj se flasim per nje kohe ku roli i te dyja sekseve eshte i njejte,iku ajo kohe kur burri ishte kaposhi i shtepise,mbase ne shume vende te botes ekziston akoma,po varet nga niveli kulturor i atij vendi.

----------


## mesues

Ne kuptimin familjar mashkulli duhet te jete mbi gruan, por kjo nuk do te thote se ai meriton pushtet ekskluziv mbi te.
Nje burre duhet ta meritoje respektin qe i jep gruaja e tij, jo me dhune, por me butesi dhe vetekontroll, duke mos abuzuar fizikisht.

Femrat , nga ana e tyre nuk duhet te vene ne dyshim rolin drejtues qe ka nje mashkull brenda marteses.

Nuk eshte e lehte te jesh drejtues i mire i nje familje.

Fakti i trishtuar eshte se shume meshkuj nuk e meritojne ate rol.

----------


## erin73

-Burrat zjarr,grate shkrepese,del djalli dhe i bashkon.
-Gruaja eshte nje fortese,burri i burgosur.
-Don te kuptosh meshkujt,studio grate;ai propozon,ajo zgjedh.
-Disa burra,per nje pjese bukurie te nje gruaje,gabojne ne martese te nje gruaje te tere.
-Nese burri do te ishte lume,gruaja ure.
-Nje burre qe te don te keqen ,eshte me mire se nje grua qe te don te miren.

VIVA LE DONNE E GLI UOMINI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

